# Lump in Abdomen :(



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

*Lump on Abdomen *

For a few months my female tiel have been showing symptoms of laying eggs by sitting down the cage, bending her back and making those noises, but from all those months only once did she lay an egg, and since then she have been continue doing that whole procedure without laying anything...

I noticed yesterday she have this lump at her abdomen, the lumped skin just have her default skin color, and her droppings seems to be wet... other than that she seems to feel normal

PS: also many times she stands on the cage edge and starts rubbing her abdomen area for a while for months even before the lump


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> For a few months my female tiel have been showing symptoms of laying eggs by sitting down the cage, bending her back and making those noises, but from all those months only once did she lay an egg, and since then she have been continue doing that whole procedure without laying anything...
> 
> I noticed yesterday she have this lump at her abdomen, the lumped skin just have her default skin color, and her droppings seems to be wet... other than that she seems to feel normal
> 
> PS: also many times she stands on the cage edge and starts rubbing her abdomen area for a while for months even before the lump


Anyone know what it can be?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pictures might be helpful. But it sounds like this bird really needs to go to the vet.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*lump in abdomen*

I agree...you need to get her to a vet as soon as you can. I hope she's okay!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

I went to the VET,

He checked my tiel and that lump at the abdomen, he says that most likely ITS NOT an egg stuck there, neither fluid... all together she looks healthy and her droppings looks ok, he says it's probably abdomen weakness or something like that... I asked if there is anything I can do about that, he says there isn't and most likely shouldn't be a problem... while he did says we could do X-ray (it's very expensive) he recommends me to return next week for another checkup...

I think he also says it might not be chunks inside, I don't remember correctly, but he feels that it's just a weak abdomen...

Anyway next week I will be back for another checkup... overall she seems fine and all...

however it still bothers me that 5 months my tiel always shows signs of going to lay an egg, and sitting down the cage, having her tail up and making those noises, and bumping her abdomen on the top of the cage... I can't seem to make her stop all this hormonal thing...

If those old tricks of day and night doesnt work, the only restort is that hormonal implant thing,

All those 5 months she only layed an egg once, but even now that she continues doing all that, there is no even one egg going out... I don't know what's up with that...


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a source that state that a egg like lump can be there because of a weak abdomen???


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would be looking for a different vet. The only thing I can think of that might be similar to the diagnosis of "abdominal weakness" that he gave is cloacal prolapse, but that is a very serious condition that is likely to need emergency surgical intervention if it worsens. You need a vet who can give you a more conclusive diagnosis. Personally if this were my bird, I would be insisting on the xray.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd be getting another opinion. That makes no sense at all! Is this an AVIAN vet you went to? 
Where are you located? Maybe we can help you find a different vet. Abdominal weakness just doesn't make sense!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

After researching the whole internet, I came to a conclusion that she most likely have

Abdominal Hernia

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3793578

"The continual egg-laying probably predisposed this bird to hernia formation. Abdominal hernias in birds may be a consequence of continual egg-laying and associated hormonal effects leading to a weakening of abdominal musculature."

Since my tiel have chronic egg laying problem, even though she didn't lay anything the last 4 months but continues to have egg laying symptoms behavior...

EDIT: I contacted another so claimed avian vet, when I asked him if hernia is a possibility, he said that it can't be because birds don't have a certain something in their body :|

I feel that no one have answers for me, starting with the reproduction behavior without laying an egg like in the past...



Another source about HERNIA:

http://www.melbournebirdvet.com/abdominal-distention.aspx

"An abdominal hernia is a split in the abdominal muscles so that the abdominal wall no longer offers its proper support to the abdominal cavity. Although the term hernia is often used, it is somewhat of a misnomer in birds. Although hernias do occur, more often than not the muscle does not actually split but rather stretches and becomes thin. The end result, however, is a bulging of the abdominal wall, which allows prolapse of abdominal contents into the resultant pouch. True hernias do occur in racing pigeons, particularly in older hens, often starting at the navel. For avian vets, however, the most common presenting syndrome involving a ‘hernia’ involves older pet female cockatoos. These birds often have a history of intermittent chronic egg laying. Testing often reveals long-term low-grade oviduct infections, cystic oviducts, impacted soft-shelled eggs, or a combination of these things. The resultant infection and inflammation lead to fluid formation. This increasing fluid pressure, together with an increase in oviduct size, results in an increase in abdominal pressure. Often compounded by a dry-seed diet, and inactivity, the abdominal wall distends, resulting in the characteristic hernia-type appearance. In the short term, antibiotics, drugs to suppress further ovulation, dietary change and fluid drainage (if breathing is compromised) will help, however, only surgery involving removal of the oviduct and hernia repair offers a cure.

Blood profiling is always useful and x-rays are of particular value in diagnosing a hernia because they enable visualization of the abdominal wall outline and sometimes the abnormal position of organs in the hernia itself."

*I am afraid that it really seems to be the case *


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You really need to get tests at a vet who can give you a definitive diagnosis.


----------

